# Any use Little Lamb bamboo boosters?



## laura_jayne

I bought these 2 weeks ago and they have been awful! I soaked them for 24 hours then did 3 washes before i started using them. I have now given up altogether as they would leak badly!

As its been 2 weeks i guess i have washed them about 10 times since i bought them as well as the soak and washes before. So i think they have been washed enough. They never really pouffed out tho (if you get what i mean?) so are still quite flat. Also they take soooo long to dry!!!

I was using 1 MF on top with the bamboo underneath and they would leak. Then for bed i was using 2 MF and a bamboo and she leaked. Just dont get it! They were supposed to help my absorbancy, not hinder it! :growlmad:


----------



## sugarpuff

what nappies are you boosting ? what MF is it ? an insert or a booster ?


----------



## lozzy21

What is your other inset, we use these to boost her nappys for bed and think there great.


----------



## laura_jayne

Pocket nappys, with microfibre inserts and the bamboo underneath.


----------



## kawaiigirl

You would probably need to use two MF inserts plus booster. I use 3 of the ll boosters at night to boost my nappies. They are supposed to be thin and they take a while to dry because they are pretty absorbent. Sounds like you just haven't found the best combination/number yet of inserts and boosters? &#58373;


----------



## lozzy21

laura_jayne said:


> Pocket nappys, with microfibre inserts and the bamboo underneath.

What make are they?


----------



## laura_jayne

kawaiigirl said:


> You would probably need to use two MF inserts plus booster. I use 3 of the ll boosters at night to boost my nappies. They are supposed to be thin and they take a while to dry because they are pretty absorbent. Sounds like you just haven't found the best combination/number yet of inserts and boosters? &#58373;

I was using 2 MF inserts with a bamboo booster and it would leak. But if i use 3 MF inserts then i get no leaking? I wanted to cut the bulk down as she cant walk around with 3 inserts as her bum is too big lol!


----------



## laura_jayne

lozzy21 said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Pocket nappys, with microfibre inserts and the bamboo underneath.
> 
> What make are they?Click to expand...

Ebay cheapies.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Okay I get you now. Not sure then hun? I must admit I only use them at night and find them great. I have never used ebay cheapies, maybe the LL dont work great with these? x


----------



## Rachel_C

They are boosters not inserts so I'd guess that's your problem if you're expecting them to be as absorbent as an insert :) For us, a LL bamboo booster adds about an extra hour to a nappy; I'd expect an insert like a MF one to add maybe 2 hours. In a day nappy, I would use a LL booster under a Flip insert or similar to add an hour. A night nappy would have to be absorbent enough on its own to last all night and the booster just adds extra security. If you want to replace an insert you would have to use several LL boosters or buy proper bamboo inserts really.


----------



## laura_jayne

So what should i do to combat this? Add an extra booster or forget the boosters and use an extra insert? Was hoping to cut down the bulk as i said earlier but 2 boossters are prob the same thickness as an insert.


----------



## lozzy21

Lots have said the inserts you get with cheepies are not very good at all, it might not be the boosters but the inserts your using are causing the problem.


----------



## Rachel_C

laura_jayne said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> They are boosters not inserts so I'd guess that's your problem if you're expecting them to be as absorbent as an insert :) For us, a LL bamboo booster adds about an extra hour to a nappy; I'd expect an insert like a MF one to add maybe 2 hours. In a day nappy, I would use a LL booster under a Flip insert or similar to add an hour. A night nappy would have to be absorbent enough on its own to last all night and the booster just adds extra security. If you want to replace an insert you would have to use several LL boosters or buy proper bamboo inserts really.
> 
> My problem is that they cause leaking, not that i am expecting them to work wonders.Click to expand...

Yes but if you're using them to replace an insert e.g. I think you said you would use 3 MF inserts OR 2 MF inserts and a LL booster overnight and the second combination would leak, they're leaking because you've reduced the absorbency of the nappy by replacing a proper insert with a booster. I wouldn't say the boosters are CAUSING the leakage, it's the fact that the nappy isn't as absorbent.


----------



## laura_jayne

I give up on this thread.


----------



## fluffpuffin

You might need to use more than one little lamb booster instead of just one. I find they need loads of washes until they are really absorbent too. It took more than 10 washes for mine. I prefer hemp actually though.


----------



## mandarhino

Ok you've said you've given up but in case you check back. Are you getting leg gapes from the extra boosting? That might cause leaks. You could try wearing fleece soakers or longies over the top of the nappy for nighttime. That will absorb the pee even if you do have gaping.


----------



## laura_jayne

Well last night i put her to bed with 2 MF and 1 BB and after 3 and a half hours she had wee'd through. I would normally get 6 hours at a push with 2 MF on their own so am stumped! 

I dont think its leg gapes cos she can wear 3 MF with no leaking and that is a really bulky nappy!! 

I may try washing them in my nappy wash for another week and give it another shot. What are hemp boosters like?


----------



## SBB

Weird! Are they soaked front to back completely when she's leaked? 

If I remember correctly you strip washed a few days ago? 

X x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mf soaks up wee really quickly.she might just do really massive powerwees and the bamboo isn't fast enough to soak it up so it leaks. In which case hemp might not work either. I have no other suggestions hun, sorry.


----------



## laura_jayne

SBB said:


> Weird! Are they soaked front to back completely when she's leaked?
> 
> If I remember correctly you strip washed a few days ago?
> 
> X x x

Yeah did the strip wash like last week and they were so much better after i did it, made a real difference. 

At the time i was having leaks and was recommended to do a strip wash and buy some bamboo boosters. After i did the strip wash the leaking stopped so was thrilled! But then a few days later i got the BB in the post so washed them up and started using them. I have had no probs with the MF until i added the BB underneath. And have still having no probs with the MF literally until i add a BB.

I think they might just be destined for the bin!!


----------



## SBB

so odd - don't bin them though - someone on here will have them! 

If they were on the top nearest her bum that could cause leaking because they don't absorb as quickly, but if they're underneath then that shouldn't make a difference. 

Sorry I'm stumped :shrug: 

x x x


----------

